# Subcontractor(s) needed in MN



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Looking for a subcontractor(s) to plow 115 townhomes in the SW metro area (Shakopee,MN). Pay will be based on equipment and experience. I would prefer at least five (5) years of plowing experience with references, a current minnesota drivers license, and a truck with plow or skid loader with a snow bucket or plow. The driveways are standard two car wide by approx. two car long. Please post replys here and I will let you know how to get in contact with me.


----------



## westwind (Sep 14, 2005)

Do you need my refrences?! 115? which ones? we are full on town homes, but maybe able to put you in touch with someone. 2 way me. you know the #.


----------



## theturfsurfer (Mar 28, 2005)

I guess I will bite. I have 13 years experience. I have a 1 ton with 8' plow and a s220 two speed with a 8' plow.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I am no longer looking for some to plow this account for me, but thank you to everyone that emailed and responded to this. :waving:


----------

